
Ask HN: What are the pros and cons of taking MOOCs to learn new skills? - gavribirnbaum
How was your experience like? What did you love and not love about it?
======
jerome-jh
I do not think there are any cons. I did a number of MOOCs both technical and
non-technical, most were really interesting, one was really difficult and took
two attempts. Just enjoy it!

The downside is that there is low recognition by recruiters, HR, etc. I bought
a Coursera certificate for one of them, and posted it to my linkedin account.
Had no effect whatsoever. I cannot find it back anymore so it looks like money
sent down the toilets. You have to consider it as a hobby.

Also in the corporate world, companies serve low quality, masochistic MOOCs to
their employees, which overall gives a distorted representation to everybody
and takes the fun out.

I am currently reading online and physical books on a subject I want to know
deeper, and that leave no brain juice for MOOCs right now.

